# TwistTheWeb Live Competition #2



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

Date: 6/11/11
Where: TwistTheWeb.com
When
2x2: 10:00am EDT; 2:00pm GMT
3x3 (all sub-comp): 11:00am EDT; 3:00pm GMT
3x3 (main): 12:00pm EDT; 4:00pm GMT
3x3 (OH): 1:00pm EDT; 5:00pm GMT
4x4: 2:00pm EDT; 6:00pm GMT
5x5: 3:00pm EDT; 7:00pm GMT
Pyraminx: 4:00pm EDT; 8:00pm GMT
Megaminx: 5:00pm EDT; 9:00pm GMT
Square-1: 6:00pm EDT; 10:00pm GMT

Event List


Spoiler



*2x2*
Host: _theanonymouscuber_
Competitors (7): _nlCuber_, _pwnAge_, _theanonymouscuber_, _jincronics07_, _CuberMan_, _Bubitrek_, _danthecuber_

*Sub-Competitions for 3x3*
Sub-15
Host: _theanonymouscuber_
Competitors (2): _nlCuber_, _theanonymouscuber_

*Main 3x3 Competition*
Host: _theanonymouscuber_
Competitors (4): _AndrewR_, _muhammad jihan_, _nlCuber, Deluchie

*4x4*
Host: theanonymouscuber
Competitors (3): theanonymouscuber, AustinReed, Louis

*Pryaminx*
Host: Clayy9
Competitors (2): Louis, antoineccantin

*Megaminx*
Host: Clayy9
Competitors (4): Louis, antoineccantin, tx789, dimwmuni
_


_

Competitors:


Spoiler



12 competitors


Code:


*************************************
*SS username       |TTW username    *
*------------------|----------------*
*AustinReed        |AustinReed      *
*Cube-Fu           |Louis           *
*CuberMan          |Stephen         *
*danthecuber       |danthecuber     *
*Deluchie          |Deluchie        *
*dimwmuni          |JonathanC       *
*muhammad jihan    |jihan           *
*nlCuber           |ethancrislip    *
*pwnAge            |pwnAge          *
*theanonymouscuber |AndrewR         *
*tx789             |tx789           *
*                  |jincronics07    *
*************************************





Results:


Spoiler



2x2

1st place: Ethan Crislip (3.10)
2nd place: jincronics07 (3.93)
3rd place: Stephen (4.16)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: U F2 R2 F2 R' U R F' U F'
Round 2 scramble: F2 U' R' U R2 U R F2 U2 R'
Round 3 scramble: R F2 U F' R2 F' R2 F' U2 F'
Round 4 scramble: F' R U F2 R2 F U' F' R F
Round 5 scramble: F2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 U' F' R
Round 6 scramble: F' R' U R' F R U' F2 U R
Round 7 scramble: F' R F2 R2 U' R U2 R2 F' U'
Round 8 scramble: R F' R' U R F' U' F U2 R2
Round 9 scramble: F2 R F' U2 R F R2 U' F' U'
Round 10 scramble: U R U' R F R' U2 R' F2 R2
Round 11 scramble: R2 F' R' U2 R U F' R F U2
Round 12 scramble: U2 F U F R2 U' F2 U' F' R'

nlCuber: 3.10, 3.51, 3.20, 2.12, 2.98, 3.71, 4.08, (2.09), 2.71, 2.41, (4.98), 3.14 = 3.10
jincronics07: 3.52, 4.53, 4.77, 4.01, 4.01, 3.98, (1.30), 3.05, 4.04, (5.84), 3.05, 4.36 = 3.93
CuberMan: 4.74, (7.34), 5.09, 4.00, 3.56, 4.92, 3.71, 3.47, 4.33, 3.69, (3.05), 4.17 = 4.16
pwnAge: 4.63, (7.54), 4.36, 4.45, 5.91, 5.89, 5.62, 5.15, 5.72, 5.61, (4.28), 5.34 = 5.37
AndrewR: 4.82, 5.35, 6.05, 5.80, 5.90, 5.63, 5.86, 5.15, (4.81), (7.09), 5.38, 5.32 = 5.52
Bubitrek: 7.96, 7.75, 8.21, 6.21, 5.99, (5.50), 6.52, 6.73, 8.19, 6.53, (8.46), 6.98 = 7.11
danthecuber: (11.80), 8.53, 10.22, 8.31, 7.55, 11.23, 12.09, 9.53, (6.90), 5.73, 10.95, 7.74, 6.92 = 10.00



3x3 (sub-15)

1st place: Ethan Crislip (11.04)
2nd place: theanonymouscuber (11.82)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: B2 F' R2 B' R' U2 R F2 B2 U2 R' F D' L2 B L F L' U2 B2 U' D2 B' D R'
Round 2 scramble: U D2 F R' L2 F2 L' R' U2 R L U2 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 B L' R B2 L U2 B2 L'
Round 3 scramble: B2 D' L2 R' B2 R2 D' L' F' R B2 D2 B' D2 B D R' L2 F L B2 L' R B2 L2
Round 4 scramble: D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D' L' U' B' D2 R' L' B L2 B R' D2 U F' U2 L' U L R' B
Round 5 scramble: B' D2 F2 D2 R D' R F2 D' B' U2 F' B2 D2 L' F' L B2 R L F L2 B2 U B2
Round 6 scramble: U F2 D R L' F U2 R' B U' R F' L' B L U2 R D F2 B2 L F2 L D B'
Round 7 scramble: L' B U2 R B' L' F' B2 L' U' L F' B2 D2 F R2 F U' L B' U2 B F' D U'
Round 8 scramble: B' L' B' R2 B2 R B2 R' L2 B2 D' B' U' F' D' R' D R' B L U' L2 R2 B' D2
Round 9 scramble: D2 L2 F2 B R U' L D R D' B' R U' L' B U D L2 B2 U R' B2 U' B L'
Round 10 scramble: R U' F2 D2 F' R B L B2 L B' U' R' D R2 L2 B' R F2 U R F' U2 L' U
Round 11 scramble: U2 D2 R D' B R L U' L' R U D B2 R B2 F2 U' L2 F2 B D F2 L' B L2
Round 12 scramble: F' D F2 R2 B2 D F U2 D' L R D F2 L2 B2 L2 F' B' R' U2 L D2 L' U F'

nlCuber: 10.13, 9.41, 12.83, 9.84, (13.04), 12.63, 9.40, 10.99, 11.13, 12.72, 11.31, (7.85) = 11.04
theanonymouscuber: 12.32, 13.72, 10.44, 13.45, 12.97, 10.20, (9.87), 13.03, (14.00), 10.29, 10.36, 11.41 = 11.82



3x3 (main)

1st place: Jihan (9.27)
2nd place: Ethan Crislip (9.38)
3rd place: theanonymouscuber (12.40)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: F2 U D' R2 D' F L' U2 D2 L2 B D F' R2 U' D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D F' L' D2 F2
Round 2 scramble: B' L' D B U' F2 U' L U' B U2 D2 L B2 D R2 B' D2 B2 U L' F B2 U F
Round 3 scramble: B' U2 F2 U' D2 B R' B' U2 L2 U2 F2 B' U2 R' U' L' F R' D2 F2 B L2 D F
Round 4 scramble: F R2 F2 B' U F D R D' B' R B D2 U2 B2 U2 R D F U2 R B D2 B' U
Round 5 scramble: F' B2 D2 U' F U' R2 L D R B R L2 F' D2 L F' B D2 U2 L D2 U' B' L
Round 6 scramble: D2 L U' L2 R' B2 D2 B D U2 F2 B' L B2 F' R' U2 R2 L2 B' D L2 D F' L2
Round 7 scramble: 
Round 8 scramble: L' B2 L' R D' R2 B2 U L2 D' F' R2 D' L F2 L D' B D' F2 R2 F' U' F2 L'
Round 9 scramble: R U' D F2 R' D2 L B2 R2 U' R L U' L R D U F2 B' U L D' R2 L2 U2
Round 10 scramble: D R' L' F2 B2 R B D F2 R2 U' R2 F' B R' L' F' B' L D F2 D2 R2 U' D2
Round 11 scramble: D' L' F2 U B' L' U F2 B' L2 F' L B' U F' B' L D' F' R2 F2 B' R' F2 U
Round 12 scramble: 

muhammad jihan: 9.89, 7.73, 10.18, 9.59, 8.87, 7.98, (11.90), 8.14, (7.47), 11.41, 9.60, 9.30 = 9.27
nlCuber: 9.49, 11.33, 8.68, (12.05), 8.17, 8.19, 10.82, (7.55), 9.48, 10.57, 8.40, 8.66 = 9.38
theanonymouscuber: 10.34, 12.89, 17.28, 11.97, 12.83, 11.11, 12.27, (DNF), (9.97), 12.14, 11.79, 11.36 = 12.40
Deluchie: 22.70, 24.91, 23.05, (19.90), (24.97), 20.87, 21.04, 24.85, 23.92, 24.47, 24.75, 21.27 = 23.19



4X4

1st place: Louis (1:11.70)
2nd place: theanonymouscuber (1:14.14)
3rd place: AustinReed (1:16.51)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: Fw2 Rw' F2 Rw' R2 B R' F2 D' R U D' Rw2 L' D' F2 Uw U' F D' L2 R' Uw2 B2 U2 B2 L' F' D2 R' Uw' F' R U2 Uw2 F' Fw' Uw' B' R'
Round 2 scramble: F' R2 F2 Uw' R Rw' B' F' D' R Fw2 L Fw2 Rw2 B R2 D2 R2 D U2 B2 Rw' F Rw2 Uw' L' U L' U2 L' Uw F2 U' B' Uw B' F2 D' R2 Uw'
Round 3 scramble: B2 D' U' Uw' Fw D Uw Rw' R U2 Rw' Uw U2 R' Fw U' Rw B U Fw' U' R2 Uw F' Uw2 L Fw' Rw L' B2 L Fw B Uw R' Rw' D R' Uw' Fw2
Round 4 scramble: B F2 R U2 R Fw' U2 F2 Rw2 B D R Rw Fw B' U' F L Rw' D2 R B Fw' Rw R2 B2 F' Uw Rw' R2 Fw' L F L' B' Rw R' U Rw' F
Round 5 scramble: 
Round 6 scramble: F' B Fw2 U2 R Rw' U' Uw F R F2 Fw' U2 L Fw F2 R2 Fw' Uw2 U L D' F2 Fw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 D2 Rw B' Rw' U D' L2 Fw2 L' R' B Uw2 B'
Round 7 scramble: Fw Rw2 D' U' F2 D' F Uw Rw2 L' R' F' Uw2 R' F' D2 B2 R' F Fw' B' D2 R B Rw2 R2 F2 B' Rw Fw2 L2 Rw' B Fw2 F' L U L' R B
Round 8 scramble: F2 R' Uw Rw D2 Fw2 Uw U' L' U L2 Fw Uw' Fw2 D2 Uw L' U' Rw' U2 D2 B Fw D U2 F D2 R D2 U2 Rw' Fw' D2 Fw U' F Uw U R2 Uw'
Round 9 scramble: R D2 U2 Fw' U2 B Fw2 L2 Fw2 F Uw' Rw' L2 B2 Fw' F R Fw2 L D B2 Rw2 D' U B Rw2 B' D' Rw' Uw' B F U B' Uw L2 R D2 Fw2 U'
Round 10 scramble: Fw' U2 Uw' B' D' Rw' R' Uw2 B2 Rw Fw B2 Uw2 R' Fw' D Fw Uw2 U' B2 R2 L2 Uw D2 Fw Rw2 D Rw F2 Fw' B R Uw2 U B Fw F' R2 Rw2 Fw'
Round 11 scramble: R Fw2 B2 D Fw' U2 Uw2 D2 R2 U R F2 B L2 Uw2 U B L' Fw2 B' D' U' Uw2 Fw Uw D' Fw L' U' Fw2 L D' U' L2 Rw Uw2 Rw' L' U' F
Round 12 scramble: 

Louis: 1:10.99, 1:09.81, 1:12.60, 1:31.60, 1:10.05, 1:09.45, 1:04.79, 1:09.79, (DNF), (59.84), 1:11.93, 1:06.03 = 1:11.70
theanonymouscuber: 1:18.23, 1:18.53, 1:22.75, (1:02.96), (1:38.02), 1:03.05, 1:15.09, 1:19.97, 1:07.99, 1:17.85, 1:12.36, 1:05.53 = 1:14.14
Austin Reed: 1:12.34, 1:20.58, 1:16.41, 1:22.78, 1:13.93, 1:13.80, 1:08.17, (1:30.42), 1:22.21, (1:03.97), 1:19.36, 1:14.48 = 1:16.51



Pyraminx

1st place: Louis (7.53)
2nd place: antoineccantin (8.97)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: U' R B' R L B' U L U' B u' r' l
Round 2 scramble: R' U' B' L' R' L' U R U L u' l' b
Round 3 scramble: U B' U' B U B U R U' B'
Round 4 scramble: B L R' L' U' R L' B R' U r' l b'
Round 5 scramble: B' L' U L' B U' R' L' R U r b'
Round 6 scramble: B L B' U' L U' L' U B' R' u r' l b'
Round 7 scramble: R' L B R B' L' U B U L' r l' b'
Round 8 scramble: L' B' L B R' B' U' B' R' U' u' r b'
Round 9 scramble: B' R B R U' R' L' R' L' U b
Round 10 scramble: L U R' U B R' U' R' U' R' u
Round 11 scramble: B' L U' B U B' R' U' L' U' u' r' l' b'
Round 12 scramble: U R B R' L' U' L B L' R' r l

Louis: 8.04, 7.65, (2.90), 7.97, 7.17, 9.13, 9.55, 6.03, 6.28, 7.11, 6.39, (14.68) = 7.53
andreccantin: 8.32, 10.22, (3.29), 8.41, 9.83, 7.99, 5.38, 9.04, 9.56, 10.10, (11.74), 10.81 = 8.97



Megaminx

1st place: dimwmuni (1:16.08)
2nd place: Louis (1:36.23)
3rd place: antoineccantin (3:26.62)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
Round 2 scramble: R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
Round 3 scramble: R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
Round 4 scramble: R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
Round 5 scramble: R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

dimwmuni: (DNF), (1:10.48), 1:15.10, 1:16.23, 1:16.90 = 1:16.08
Louis: 1:38.03, (1:26.16), (1:39.95), 1:33.66, 1:37.01 = 1:36.23
antoineccantin: (3:58.18), 3:10.28, 3:39.78, 3:29.81, (3:07.65) = 3:26.62
tx789: 4:20.43, 5:10.05, (4:19.68), 5:10.07, (DNF) = 4:53.52





_


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 4, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> 3x3 (all sub-comp): 11:00pm EDT; 3:00pm GMT


 
11:00 am?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sign me up for 2x2, 3x3 sub15, 3x3 main, OH, and 4x4. Is it possible we could have two rounds of an event if time allows?

Also, I'll host OH.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 4, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Is it possible we could have two rounds of an event if time allows?


 
that would be nice for 2x2 and 3x3


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Is it possible we could have two rounds of an event if time allows?



Sure.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 4, 2011)

Ill be going for what i didn't this first comp.

Pyra, Megaminx, Sq-1 and 4x4 too.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> Ill be going for what i didn't this first comp.
> 
> Pyra, Megaminx, Sq-1 and 4x4 too.


 
Would you mind specifying?


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 4, 2011)

3x3 main and 20-25. same stuff.


----------



## Deluchie (Jun 5, 2011)

My username is Deluchie and sign me up for 3x3 main, 3x3 20-25, 2x2 and 4x4.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 5, 2011)

my username is pwnAge could i do 2x2, 3x3 15-20, 3x3 main and 3x3 OH. Thanks


----------



## Hershey (Jun 5, 2011)

10:00 am for 2x2??!!
That is so early though!


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hershey said:


> 10:00 am for 2x2??!!
> That is so early though!


 
*shrugs* Anyone else want to change the time?


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm in.

JohnTamanas for 2x2, 3x3(main), 3x3(sub15), 3X3(OH), 4x4, and pyraminx


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 5, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Would you mind specifying?


You serious? I even made a list.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 5, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> Ill be going for what i didn't this first comp.


I haven't organized the results for the last competition. What didn't you go for during the first comp that you will this time?


TiLiMayor said:


> Pyra, Megaminx, Sq-1 and 4x4 too.


The "too" implies that this (the entire sentence) is being added to your last statement. I've added you in for these. This is further backed up by the fact that you didn't sign up here for any 3x3s, which could be what you were talking about in your first statement.

A (not-so-)simple case of misinterpretation.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 5, 2011)

2x2-4x4, 3x3 OH, and 3x3 sub 15 for me. Username is AndrewR.


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 5, 2011)

Just megaminx for me (user name JonathanC) and I think I can actually do this this timer.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 5, 2011)

Also: I'll host 3x3 sub-15 and 4x4.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 5, 2011)

dimwmuni said:


> Just megaminx for me (user name JonathanC) and I think I can actually do this this timer.


 
looks like if I compete I wont win in megaminx now


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 5, 2011)

2x2, 3x3 main, 3x3 OH, 3x3 15-20 (Can I also be host?), 4x4. TTW: collinbxyz
I couldn't make any of the last one today because of the lunch with my friend, but I have nothing planned for next week except baseball at like 4:00, so I should be fine.
Thank you!


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 5, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I haven't organized the results for the last competition. What didn't you go for during the first comp that you will this time?
> 
> The "too" implies that this (the entire sentence) is being added to your last statement. I've added you in for these. This is further backed up by the fact that you didn't sign up here for any 3x3s, which could be what you were talking about in your first statement.
> 
> A (not-so-)simple case of misinterpretation.


Ye, yuu right, sorry my bad english, I missed a comma right after sq-1 so would go like this:
Pyra, Megaminx, Sq-1, and 4x4 (cause I participated in 4x4) too.


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 5, 2011)

i think it would be better if there were multiplle rounds for the more popular events and everything were avg of 5 not 12 because in competition there are no avg of 12.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jun 5, 2011)

ill host 3x3 25-30 and compete in it


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 5, 2011)

10am EDT is dam early for me, could you move it to 11am like it was supposed to start today?


----------



## Keban (Jun 5, 2011)

Sign me up for 2x2 and 3x3(20-35, but i've gotten sub 20 averages so idk :/), unless something comes up, but i'll try to let you know.

Edit; it's 8 in the morning for me so don't shoot me if i sleep in


----------



## Bubitrek (Jun 5, 2011)

3x3, 2x2, OH for me. Nick- Bubitrek


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 5, 2011)

Could I do 3x3 main and 15-20?
And host the 15-20?


----------



## aronpm (Jun 5, 2011)

Hershey said:


> 10:00 am for 2x2??!!
> That is so early though!


 
10 am is not early.


----------



## muhammad jihan (Jun 5, 2011)

3x3 main and OH please


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 5, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 10 am is not early.


 
It isn't early, It's that I, and guess other people too, am not at home.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 5, 2011)

Ooh, this is exciting! I've been hoping we would do this again, since the last major online competition was 4 years ago.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll do 2x2, 3x3, OH, and 3x3 sub-20



wait isn't 10 am EDT the same as 7 am PST?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 5, 2011)

If no one else will do it, I'll host 2x2 and 3x3 main. If someone else would like to, I'd let them do it instead.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 7, 2011)

I will have very limited internet access from this Friday until 6/16/11. This means I won't be able to do much for this competition. It's up to the hosts of each event to finalize times. If you want to change the event formats (more than 1 3x3 round, etc...), talk to the hosts of those events. I will still be keeping the current status on this thread. After the competition, all hosts need to send me the results, so I can place them here. If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## CuberMan (Jun 9, 2011)

My Username is Stephen, sign me up for 3x3x3 sub 15 and 2x2x2 please


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sometime around midday tomorrow, I will lose consistant internet access. This means all questions need to be asked by then. This also means that the main post might not be updated regularly.

We need a host for the following competitions: 3x3 (20s-25s), Pyraminx, Megaminx, and Square-1.

The following events will be canceled unless there are more competitors: 3x3 (sup-30), 5x5, and Square-1.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm AustinReed on TTW
I'll do:
2x2
3x3 (sub 20)
3x3 Main
3x3 OH
4x4
Square-1
Pyraminx


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jun 10, 2011)

Turns out I'm busy tomorrow. Sorry


----------



## Deluchie (Jun 11, 2011)

Are there going to be password on the rooms if so, could you PM me them?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 11, 2011)

can i compete, my username is henryc1998
doing 3x3, 3x3 oh, 2x2, 4x4,pyraminx


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 11, 2011)

2x2 is starting I guess...

Password is CakeIsLie.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 11, 2011)

Where is everyone?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 11, 2011)

CakeIsLie doesn't work for me.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry, it's lowercase.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 11, 2011)

2x2 avg: 5.27 seconds
3x3 main avg: DID NOT DO
3x3 sub-20 avg: DID NOT DO
3x3 OH avg: DID NOT DO


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 11, 2011)

3x3 sub-15 password: ethannub

Sorry for the wait guys.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 11, 2011)

3x3 Main Password: fluttershy, no capitals. See y'all there!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 11, 2011)

3x3 OH starts soon. Password will be: kitties


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 11, 2011)

As soon as you can, hosts, please send me the results (scrambles and times).


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 11, 2011)

Jihan just got 11.90 Ao5. One handed. O____O


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 11, 2011)

Can I join for the rest of the competition?
(4x4, 5x5, pyraminx and megaminx)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 11, 2011)

LouisCormier said:


> Can I join for the rest of the competition?
> (4x4, 5x5, pyraminx and megaminx)


 
Sure, why not. 

4x4 password is: "pinkiepie" no caps.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 11, 2011)

You do realize the point of the passwords is so only the people that signed up in time can compete, right?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 11, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> You do realize the point of the passwords is so only the people that signed up in time can compete, right?



Ah, I see. Did you actually say that anywhere, though, or did you expect me to know without you saying?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 11, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Ah, I see. Did you actually say that anywhere, though, or did you expect me to know without you saying?


 
lol


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 11, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> lol


 
What a waste of a post...

Seriously, though, I thought passwords were so people didn't go on the site and happen upon a competition game accidentally.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 11, 2011)

Can someone message me the password for 4x4?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 11, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Can someone message me the password for 4x4?


 
It's 5 posts up.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 11, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Ah, I see. Did you actually say that anywhere, though, or did you expect me to know without you saying?


 


theanonymouscuber said:


> What a waste of a post...
> 
> Seriously, though, I thought passwords were so people didn't go on the site and happen upon a competition game accidentally.


 
Oops. I guess I never did specify that. But that was the reason I send out the passwords in PMs last competition.

Also, why is there no competitions right now? Is no one showing up?

EDIT: Ah, there's no hosts. I'll host for the rest of the competitions today, I suppose.

EDIT 2: Well, I'm sorry for the disorganization of this competition. Next Saturday, I will be able to host, and create / send out passwords, and everything else I did for the first competition. Also, PLEASE DON'T SIGN UP IF YOU WON'T COMPETE! Waiting for someone to show up just wastes time. It's okay to cancel beforehand, but annoying if you just skip it. 

Let's see, what else...
Who hosted the sub-competitions? Was there even sub-competitions?


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 12, 2011)

Where/ when will the results be up?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 18, 2011)

The results (that I have, anyway) are now up.


----------

